# Black Algae



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello there,

I've got an albino bushy nosed pleco and a bunch of red cherry shrimp. They do a really good job of keeping the green algae in my tank to a minimum. 

I've noticed that I have small spots of fuzzy black algae growing on the tank decorations, and none of my critters seem interested in eating it. *sh

I'm planning on getting some Zebra Nerite Snails next week (more for decoration than for algae eating), but I was hoping they would eat the black algae spots since they do eat algae. The LFS guy said that Chinese algae eaters eat black algae, but I don't want to get one since I've got a pleco, and the Chinese algae eaters can sometimes pester tank mates. *Mad*

If the snails don't eat the black algae, can I use a q-tip to wipe it off of the decorations? (Q-tips shouldn't hurt anything in the tank right?) :huh:

Thanks for your advice!!


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

If you have black bush algae (BBA), then very few fellas will eat it. SAE's are rumored to do so, as well as amano shrimp. The most consistent advice I've seen is to check your basic parameters; there is a surplus of nutrients that's feeding the algae, and cut down on that. Watch the length of your photoperiod. The other suggestion is to use Seachem Excel, either at regular dosage or some overdose X2 or 3. If you Google excel and bba, you'll be swamped with entries. Good luck.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Saltydad. I want to use as little chemicals on my tank as possible because of the inverts and frogs..... would using a q-tip to wipe away the black brush algae hurt anything? It's only a 10 gallon tank, and the algae only seems to be on 2 ornaments.....


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

holly12 said:


> would using a q-tip to wipe away the black brush algae hurt anything?


I don't see why it would hurt. I use an old toothbrush to remove algae.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

a q-tip probably wont be able to remove the algae.. i tried getting some off my plants the other day and i had to scrape it off with my fingernail. The fourish excel really is safe for your inverts (from what i've seen). It has a special chemical in it that only effects the algae and kills it off.. its also supposed to be really good for your plants. In fact, i'm picking some up tomorrow to help with my black algae issue. If you want to wait until i try it out, i'll let you know what happens.


----------



## chasethis1 (Feb 24, 2011)

I had an issue with this in one of my tanks, I cut the light cycle down for a while reduced feeding and then just when in and picked it off of everything for several days. I finally was able to get rid of most of it. I left some on a stone that got a nice current because it looked pretty. The snails wont touch it, my amanos did nothing to it as far as the LFS suggestion for the chinese algae eater goes, dont bother. They arent what you are looking for. Just control it manually and by reducing your light for a while.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I had it for a while too and just removed it with the toothbrush and my finger nail when I did water changes and it went away altogether after a month or two. Some people seem to have more problem getting rid of it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Excess nutrients and light can cause it. Flourish Excel will kill it. It is better to get a syringe ( a good one to use is the ones that come with the turkey injecting kits) and selectively treat. Excel can have an adverse affect on some crypts and anacharis. I actually like to pull the plant up, depending on the plant, take it back to the sink and pour it direct. I hear peroxide will work as well, but haven't tried it.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

As chasethis1 said, don't bother with a Chinese Algae Eater. My suggestion was for a Siamese Algae Eater, a completely different fish. As Animalworld.com states:*
NOTE: Don't confuse the Chinese Algae Eater with the similar looking Siamese Algae Eater Crossocheilus siamensis. These are two distinctly different fish from two separate families. Though both are algae eaters, the Siamese Algae Eater will eat a broader range of algae including the black forms and the filamentous red forms, unfortunately it is not as readily available to the aquarist and is a bit more pricey. The Siamese Algae Eater lacks the distinct sucker mouth seen on the Chinese Algae Eater, and its horizontal center stripe has jagged edges and extends through the tail fin.
*Good luck, Holly.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

phys said:


> a q-tip probably wont be able to remove the algae.. i tried getting some off my plants the other day and i had to scrape it off with my fingernail. The fourish excel really is safe for your inverts (from what i've seen). It has a special chemical in it that only effects the algae and kills it off.. its also supposed to be really good for your plants. In fact, i'm picking some up tomorrow to help with my black algae issue. If you want to wait until i try it out, i'll let you know what happens.


Thanks! You can shoot me a PM when you find out how it works, (or I can try to remember to check this thread again in a few weeks).

Do you have inverts/amphibians in your tank as well?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i have 2 types of snails and some amano shrimp. no amphibians though. I'll let you know how it works out. i started the first dose today.. of course though, too soon to tell.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Flourish Excel WILL kill the black brush algae. It is well confirmed through the internet. However, it will require you to overdose or nearly twice the amount on the bottle. I would caution you in doing this. People have killed their fish and plants with it. Extreme cases, but still out there.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmm... thanks for that tip. I'll have to think about this one for a while...


----------

